# Ferrets?



## Tabitha&Tobermori (Mar 14, 2016)

I have always loved ferrets but have never had one. I thought it would be nice to hear from someone who has owned a ferret the pros and cons.


----------



## Kokorobosoi (Jan 14, 2016)

Well my biggest con of today was ALL LAST NIGHT the little turds kept picking up the edge of their litter pan, and slamming it into the cage floor. Its a protest because they kept tipping it over and making a mess so I tied it to the cage wall. 

Pros are the little ferret kisses that manage to make every single ferret disaster better.


----------



## Tabitha&Tobermori (Mar 14, 2016)

AAAWWW! So sweet;D


----------

